
Yahoo Q1 Earnings Released, Blows Through Expectations - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/22/yahoo-q1-earnings-released-blows-through-expectations/
======
antiismist
I like how Yahoo's stock went down after the announcement:
[http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:YHO...](http://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:YHOO)

Is the subtext here that by doing well financially, it makes it less likely
that MSFT will take over Yahoo? And as a result, the arbs are selling Yahoo
now?

~~~
dimitry
No.. Y! actually didn't do much better than same time last year (2007 Q1).

It only seems so large because of their one-time sale of Alibaba stock. The
actual profits from normal business were a tad-bit less than that of last
year.

Basically, they still beat expectations (which didn't include the one-time
event), but not by a lot. (And still less than last year).

~~~
antiismist
What happened in Q1 2007 is not relevant here, and neither is Alibaba, because
those are things that analysts would have already taken into account. What is
new is that they exceeded the analysts expectations, and usually when that
happens the stock goes up.

I'm just saying I find it unusual that because of the circumstances, exceeding
expectations, that is, doing better than people thought they would, actually
makes the stock go down.

